# Majek Redfish Lines--Let's see your rigs!!!



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is mine: 2006 RFL with TRP, raised deck box, tall console, burn bar, etc...
"Runs down the road behind a sweatin' mule" as the Plugger used to say.

Love it!!


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

That thar thang looks like a surfboard on steroids......What is that contraption? nice looking surfboard!!


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

I've got the little sister to that boat...18 rfl.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Rob, How does she drift? I mean does she drift sideways or nose first? Doesn't the raised console make it drift pretty fast? Sweet looking ride. I've got a couple of places that will test out the shallow water capabilities when you want to come down here and give it a try. Later, Aubrey


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

*drifting*

She does drift nose forward and fast with a 15 knot wind. A good drift sock makes all the difference and she drifts sideways and slows way down. Let me know and we will put it to the test--as long as you have a "free airboat" tow service to get it out if needed.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

ok RFL owners...get off the water and post some pics!!!!!!


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

just chatted with Aubrey... he was looking for an Airboat ride any way! LOL. you wanna run it till its on top the mangroves ..Ill pull you out. LOL


----------



## Deer716 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's my 18ft


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

hey rob,

i'll post mine after this weekend. you've seen it up close and personal at John's that evening for the "boil".

Let's get together sometime and go chase'm.

I'll give you a call later in the week.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

2006 rfl w/ 2006 f-stroke w/ trp lower unit. burn bar, 24" console. 

click my name and you will see it.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Here's mine....


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Keep 'em Coming!!! Nice Looking Rigs So Far


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

*Christmas RFL*

Couldn't pass this up


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Its hard for alot of the owners to get pics of their boat right now with the recent north wind most are stuck or cant get out! But try this post again in the spring when the tides come back maybe you will have better luck.
Later Hays


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

thats alot of snow...


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Christmas 04 in Victoria. I will never forget that night. It was unbelievable.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> 2006 rfl w/ 2006 f-stroke w/ trp lower unit. burn bar, 24" console.
> 
> click my name and you will see it.


I love that boat!! I don't remember what you user name used to be on here, but I've asked you about your Dad's boat before. The best looking RFL I've seen. Can you post a bigger picture?


----------



## goin' skinny (Aug 10, 2006)

******* Biologist that is sweeeeeeeet! Deer716, mine looks just like that but I'm pushing mine with a 115hp Johnson and I mounted my tail lights on the guide posts (haven't had a problem with them since). I love the shallow water capabilities.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

heres a better pic.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

*Here's my Jek...*

Finally got to my home puter....here's a few.

Blue...I like how your raised console continues out past you seat...sharp Jek.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I am inspired by those Majek boats. I better study hard!!

One day.........


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Dang, Y didn't I call Aub when I dry docked my freakin Tran 2 weekends back. Ended up being somewhere I knew better than being but was seing a lot of fish and was giong to make a swirl back around downwind and see if I could entice some. Until it ended up WAY TOO SKINNY WAY TOO FAST. Oh well, push the limits and you will have to push on occasion. 

Cox- Is that mansfield? Looks like down toward Herlich's house.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

LA Cox said:


> Finally got to my home puter....here's a few.
> 
> Blue...I like how your raised console continues out past you seat...sharp Jek.
> 
> ...


thanks man, i like how my father set it up..

nice rig for you too, i wish we had a 2 stroke sometimes!! i love the hpdi, we had one on our pathfinder


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Stew...Yep the top one was in Mansfield. We rented one of Kathy's houses that week right across from the boat ramp/slips. A flats boat is just like a 4x4...when you do stick them you're really stuck!

Thanks Blue Fury. I've had good luck so far with the HPDI...It took me awhile to make up my mind on the TRP or the HPDI. At the time I wasn't sure, but with gas prices the way they've gotten I'm sure I made the right choice.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*21' Rfl*

Well not as nice as most on here, but it'll get me where I want to go. 2000 21' rfl w/ a 140 tohatsu.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Rip-N-Lips said:


> Well not as nice as most on here, but it'll get me where I want to go. 2000 21' rfl w/ a 140 tohatsu.


I love that rig. All business..no fluff..love the Hot Totty on the back too.


----------



## wolffman (Jan 7, 2005)

The bank's 2006!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

wow...sweet rig wolffman


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

wolffman said:


> The bank's 2006!


we have a winner.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Good looking sleds there guys and I'm sure they'll plane out in a heavy dew etc.... but don't those flat bottoms rearrange your molars when the bays get a little choppy ? just curious.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

They're not as bad as you would think if you know how to drive them. You just can't go barrelling straight into on coming waves. I'm sure everyone that has a RFL knows about the rougher ride going into buying one. It's just something you trade off for the shallow water capabilities. For me I mostly fish POC and have a place at Chariles so we just cut through Shoalwater and then skirt the islands to get across into the back lakes.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Wolfman....Love the yellow Yammy sticker! That is very nice!

Late,
Cox


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

The Wolf wears yellow underroos when he fishes. 
-Denbow


----------



## wolffman (Jan 7, 2005)

fishburger said:


> The Wolf wears yellow underroos when he fishes.
> -Denbow


You been peeking in on me again in the outhouse at Charlies?


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

I have seen you when your wadefishing. You think no one is watching and you strip down. You have some weird turn-ons.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

That boat sure looks familar! That was the fastest RFL i ever had! That was my first majek!Still running like a champ....Jimmy


pevotva said:


> Couldn't pass this up


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

Good lookin Ride...Mark! Let head south and stick a pig.....JB


Blue Fury said:


> heres a better pic.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't forget the yellow hp slam he fishes with!!


fishburger said:


> I have seen you when your wadefishing. You think no one is watching and you strip down. You have some weird turn-ons.


----------

